# Hydraulic swivel connector leaks



## Jeff White (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey everyone. I’m pretty sure I’m an idiot and don’t know what I’m doing but I have bought 3 different swivel connectors for my hydraulic hoses from tractor supply and all of them leak like crazy immediately. It happened last week and I chalked it up to a freak bad connector. Today I had a hose burst on my front end loader so I went to tractor supply to get a new one. They didn’t have the exact hose but it was close enough. The hose came with two male 3/8” ends and for my tractor I needed two female 3/8 jic ends so I bought the swivel connectors and hooked them up. Both of them are leaking from the swivel joint one of them very badly. Probably lost a pint of oil in less than a minute. Am I supposed to put an o-ring in there or something to keep the swivel from leaking? Are tractor supply connectors just crap? What am I doing wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not exactly sure what you are doing, but high pressure hydraulic swivel adapters should be locked tight to whatever hose and fitting to which they are connected. The fittings to which they attach lock them in place when they are tight. They do not generally keep swiveling like the low pressure swivels used on air hose reels.


----------



## Jeff White (Sep 3, 2018)

Hm, yeah, it still swivels when it’s in place, just so you can screw it in place whiteout having to twist the hose. This is the piece I’m talking about and it’s leaking where I circled.










Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Are you sure your hose is JIC and not pipe thread or vice versa. Something is not matching up I would suspect


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The ability to swivel is a standard approach to allow alignment, but once the fittings are snugged the last fraction of a turn the ability to swivel is gone until they are loosened again. I suspect the fittings are incompatible with the hose side of the coupling. Take a photo of your hose and whatever it is connected to to your local hydraulic shop. They will fix you up with the correct fittings.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is that the actual fitting, or one "just like it"? Looks like you are trying to use a NPT x NPSM pipe fitting to mate with a jic fitting that is on your hose. The shape of your jic fitting should be exactly a mirror image inside the fitting. RC has a sure fire way of getting the exact fittings that you need.


----------



## Jeff White (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks everyone. The hose side is 3/8” pipe and the tractor side is 3/8 jic. It’s a 2017 Mahindra 1526 and seems like all connectors are 3/8”jic so it’s hard to find the parts without linking a couple of adapters together usually. I’ll visit a hydraulic store and see what they can do. Thanks everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

